# More Tales from Amsterdam ...



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Earlier in the week we spent a couple of days there for a short break . Didn't really go out of our way for coffee experiences , as we had too much other stuff we wanted to do .

Did twist Mrs B's arm to go to the Scandinavian Embassy ( she was annoyed as apparently I had led her to believe it was an actual Embassy )

Impression in general of coffee in Amsterdam ... everyone has good gear ( LM's or Kees machines with K30 the grinder of choice ) This includes the Dutch ' chains " and bakeries and bars....

On the whole the coffee was mostly not to my preference , it was skillfuly made , but just a little roasty for me ...

Lot 61 ( local roaster ) has concessions in alot of clothes outlets ( Urban Outfitters ) and design shops . Again even here they had top notch gear ( Kees and Roburs ) and good barista's .. The skill and care taken was above and beyond what you would see in 90 % of cafe' here.

I know there were alot of other places , i didnt get time to go to , that would have delivered coffee more to my preference , but it was a break for us both , not a coffee tour .

Having said that , The Scandinavian Embassy, was top notch , great food, delicious v60 of Kopi roasters ( I had a Kenyan and Ethiopian ) , I brought home some of their espresso blend to try too....

I'd love to go back and hit , Screaming Beans ( Placed was closed that i went to ) and others.....









Example of a clothes shop and the gear that they have to make coffee with !!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Visiting Scandinavian Embassy in about 2.5 weeks, cant wait!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

aaronb said:


> Visiting Scandinavian Embassy in about 2.5 weeks, cant wait!


I would also recommend the yoghurt barn near there,....er for yoghurt....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Few more random pics ...

I was liking " windows " for some reason


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice write up mate!! Love those old Faema's, maybe one day, when I get bored of K-9


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> Nice write up mate!! Love those old Faema's, maybe one day, when I get bored of K-9


Did the postman bring you anything


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Did the postman bring you anything


He did thanks, only just got home after a day shopping but I'm looking forward to trying them tomorrow


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Digging through photo's , forgot about this one. Didnt actually go in ( time poor ) , but the concept seemed to be , "pay what you think it is worth" ...

Wonder how that would go down over here...


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Digging through photo's , forgot about this one. Didnt actually go in ( time poor ) , but the concept seemed to be , "pay what you think it is worth" ...
> 
> Wonder how that would go down over here...
> 
> View attachment 15874


There are (were?) actually some of those places in the UK, Bristol comes to mind? Never been so couldn't comment.


----------



## coyote (May 23, 2014)




----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

On a recent trip I went to the above but can also recommend headfirst and back to black. The barista from headfirst represented Amsterdam at the recent wbc.

The biggest revelation for me was being served a double espresso off a kvw mirage whilst looking around in a bag shop (called property of).


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

I am off this weekend there with the wife as a post birthday treat so would be interested in any coffee location recommendations AND places to eat for a nice evening meal.


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

Scandinavian Embassy = essential

Back to Black/Screaming Beans/Lot 61 = all very good

Caffenation - well worth borrowing a bike to pedal to.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Hairy_Hogg said:


> I am off this weekend there with the wife as a post birthday treat so would be interested in any coffee location recommendations AND places to eat for a nice evening meal.


Coffee:

Scandinavian Embassy

White Label (the filter roasts are really excellent, the espresso im not as keen on)

Bocca

Food:

Blauw (you need to book)

Scandinavian Embassy - if they are doing one of their dinners. if they aren't have breakfast / brunch / lunch here.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Gerrard Burrard said:


> Caffenation - well worth borrowing a bike to pedal to.


I still haven't made it Caffenation Amsterdam, really must next time.

Kofra in Norwich have been importing the beans for over 2 years now so I've drunk tons of their stuff, nobody comes close to roasting a Kenyan like they do. They just nail them time and time again.


----------

